
Diplomats fear that China used Microsoft source code for cyber warfare - iuguy
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/leaked-us-embassy-cables-diplomats-fear-that-china-used-microsoft-source-code-for-cyber-warfare/10601
======
jdp23
Since 2003 or so, Microsoft has licensed the source code fairly widely to
universities and governments -- and it had been stolen a couple of times
before that. So hopefully nobody's surprised that it could be used for
cyberwarfare ...

